# New Johann Johannsson Box-Set to have "Unissued Soundtrack"



## ryanstrong (Feb 13, 2019)

According to Johann's Instagram...

_@dgclassics is set to release a two-volume retrospective edition of Jóhann's work. It will incorporate many of his major works, including The Miners’ Hymns, Arrival, Sicario, Orphée, *and a previously unissued soundtrack album*. ‘Retrospective I’ will be issued on April 26th as a deluxe hardcover book edition, with seven albums featuring Jóhannsson’s earlier works._​

Here is a link to the https://www.amazon.de/Retrospective-I-Johann-Johannsson/dp/B07MPK2XTX/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1550095151&sr=1-1 (Amazon Box-Set).

Wonder what that "Unissued Soundtrack" is? Can anyone tell from the track listing?

Here is the track listing...

*Disk: 1*
 1. Virðulegu forsetar, Part 1 - Johann Johannsson
2. Virðulegu forsetar, Part 2 - Johann Johannsson
3. Virðulegu forsetar, Part 3 - Johann Johannsson
4. Virðulegu forsetar, Part 4 - Johann Johannsson

*Disk: 2*
 1. Bangkok Norðursins
2. 10 Rokkstig
3. Saumavél
4. Gúmmískór
5. Já, Hemmi Minn
6. Efripídes og Neðripídes
7. Jarðaför
8. Þynnkudagur
9. Ruslpóstur
10. Ljósrit
11. Flugeldar
12. Hótel Borg
13. Ónefnt
14. Flugeldar II
15. Dís (long version)

*Disk: 3*
 1. Theme
2. City Building
3. Entering the City
4. The Flat
5. Rainwater
6. Siren Song
7. Pods
8. The Gift
9. Dying City
10. City Building (alternate version)
11. Escape
12. Inside the Pods
13. End (Snowing)

*Disk: 4*
 1. They Being Dead yet Speaketh
2. An Injury to One Is the Concern of All
3. Freedom from Want and Fear
4. There Is No Safe Side but the Side of Truth
5. Industrial and Provident, We Unite to Assist Each Other
6. The Cause of Labour Is the Hope of the World

*Disk: 5*
 1. Eleven Thousand Six Hundred and Sixty-Nine Died of Natural Causes
2. They Leave Everything Behind
3. They Fed the Sparrows Leftovers and Offered Grass to Scherfig's Turtle
4. An Eiffel Tower by the Lakes
5. Three Thousand Five Hundred and Ninety One Banches
6. The Jewish Cemetery on Møllegade
7. They Dream They'll Get There
8. A Memorial Garden on Enghavevej
9. A Six-Lane Highway
10. It Will Take Some Time
11. He Hit Her on the Head with "The Wind in the Willows"
12. He Says It's the Future
13. The Song about the Hyacinths
14. There's No Harm Done
15. They Had to Work It out Between Them
16. She Loves to Ride the Port Ferry When It Rains
17. A French School on Værnedamsvej
18. Here, They Used to Build Ships
19. They Imagine the City Growing out into the Ocean

*Disk: 6*
 1. Free the Mind
2. Radio
3. Elevator I
4. Elevator II
5. Neurons
6. Night Montage
7. First Attempts
8. Sparkles
9. Breathe
10. Will's Story I
11. Meditation
12. Lab
13. Emotional Intelligence
14. Innocence
15. Separation
16. Love after Love
17. Will's Story II

*Disk: 7*
 1. Intro
2. Playing with Ball
3. Dying Bird
4. Exam Results
5. Nightmare 2
6. Feather
7. Sun
8. Bad Results
9. Exam
10. Nightmare
11. Time to Say Goodbye
12. End Theme
13. Automobile​
I was secretly hoping that the "Unissued Soundtrack" would be his Blade Runner work but it appears from the track listing that may not be the case?


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 13, 2019)

After second read it appears that the track listing is for the FIRST VOLUME '_Retrospective I_' so if we are not seeing any Blade Runner titles from this track listing there is hope for it to be on _‘Retrospective II’._


----------



## maclaine (Feb 13, 2019)

Disk 3 certainly has several titles that would fit with scenes in BR2049, and in an order that would mirror the movie's plot. The most telling is the final track, since the movie ends with Ryan Gosling lying down on the steps in the snow.


----------



## ionian (Feb 13, 2019)

Disk 3 looks like Blade Runner just from the song titles. I hope it is. I'd love to hear what the soundtrack was supposed to be before HZ took a giant sh!t on it.


----------



## ptram (Feb 13, 2019)

I was thinking to a Disc 7 as Blade Runner (the two "exams", the automobile, the sun intended as the solar fields, the feather as the girlfriend...)

Paolo


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 13, 2019)

maclaine said:


> Disk 3 certainly has several titles that would fit with scenes in BR2049, and in an order that would mirror the movie's plot. The most telling is the final track, since the movie ends with Ryan Gosling lying down on the steps in the snow.



DISK 3 are tracks from his album _And In the Endless Pause There Came the Sound of Bees_, one of my favorite records from him actually. Here is the track listing to it...

TRACK LIST 1. Theme 2. City Building 3. Entering The City 4. The Flat 5. Rainwater 6. Siren Song 7. Pods 8. The Gift 9. Dying City 10. City Building (Alternate Version) 11. Escape 12. Inside The Pods 13. End Theme​But I agree the tracks SOUND like Blade Runner.


----------



## maclaine (Feb 14, 2019)

ryanstrong said:


> DISK 3 are tracks from his album _And In the Endless Pause There Came the Sound of Bees_, one of my favorite records from him actually. Here is the track listing to it...
> 
> TRACK LIST 1. Theme 2. City Building 3. Entering The City 4. The Flat 5. Rainwater 6. Siren Song 7. Pods 8. The Gift 9. Dying City 10. City Building (Alternate Version) 11. Escape 12. Inside The Pods 13. End Theme​But I agree the tracks SOUND like Blade Runner.



Oh, I had no idea. I must admit I'm only passingly familiar with his music outside of a couple of scores. It's crazy how close the titles mirror the story of the new movie, though.


----------



## Vik (Feb 14, 2019)

maclaine said:


> I must admit I'm only passingly familiar with his music outside of a couple of scores


 Here are some pieces definitely worth checking out if you're not familiar with his stuff: Good Morning Midnight, Flight from the City, A song from Europa, A Pile of Dust, The Sun goes Dim and the Sky's Turned Black, Fragment I and Fragment II, Odi et Amo.


----------



## bryla (Feb 14, 2019)

Disk 3 Sounds like Orphée and tracks that didn't make it to the album but I do see how the titles resemble blade runner.


----------



## Vik (Feb 14, 2019)

bryla said:


> Disk 3 Sounds like Orphée and tracks that didn't make it to the album


I see that none of the titles from the Orphee album is in there, which makes this box set interesting. I hope it won't be available only as CDs.


----------



## bryla (Feb 15, 2019)

As I said: tracks that didn't make it to the final album.


----------

